# IKEA crib mattresses



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

Was looking at cribs in IKEA, and most crib mattresses seemed to be made of foam and fairly soft. Much softer than the spring ones I see at the traditional baby stores, and than the one on our old crib.
Two questions:
How can I tell if these are safe?
If they are safe, does that mean my foam-topped Euro-top mattress is also safe for co-sleeping?


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know whether there are known firmness standards for mattresses and safety, but...

We have a Sultan Blunda foam mattress from Ikea in our daughter's crib and it's very firm.

It is less rigid than a coil mattress, meaning it bends and wobbles if you're holding it in the air, but it provides a firm surface when it's flat in the crib.


----------



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks!
I'm wondering if the mattresses seemed so soft because of the bedding. I was surprised to see them made with little comforters, and to see "crib pillows" next to them, although I realized that's because they convert to toddler beds, and the bedding is for the toddler stage.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds has an ikea crib mattress (his crib is side carred to ours) and I would say it is rather firm, it can be rolled up, unlike a spring mattress, but once its down its firm. Ikea also makes a crib mattress with springs.


----------

